# S&W 637 ammo



## vguy (Sep 16, 2009)

I just got a model #637 with the Crimson Trace, I want to run a couple boxes or rounds through it to get the feel for the gun and lazer but am wondering if I should use the +P ammo or just the standard cartriges.
Any thoughts?
vguy


----------

